# High Definition Audio Controller:Code 12



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all, for some reason, I'm getting an error code 12 with my sound. This...obviously means it's not working. I just bought the computer(e-machines) which came installed with Windows Vista Home Premium(SP1).

The High-Def sound is integrated, and it appears under System Devices>High Definition Audio Controller. 



> This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)
> 
> If you want to use this device, you will need to disable one of the other devices on this system.


I don't see how anything is conflicting with it. The only other sound-relevant thing is "System Speaker", which I already tried disabling.

Specz
Manufacturer: Acer
Model: ET1641-02w
Operating System:Windows Vista Home Premium (SP1) (32-BIT)
Processor: Intel Celeron CPU (Numer:E1400) 2.0ghz
Ram: 2048
Graphics: Integrated Nvidea 7050 256MB Shared Memory

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

~Bump~
Anyone?


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

...anyone?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

scroll down to error code 12 here

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, but I don't have troubleshooting. This is Vista, so it's just "Check for Solutions", where I get nothing to help me..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall it from the device manager
install the uaa driver

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml

reboot

then install the sound driver


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

I was looking at this, but it isn't make for Vista. Will it still work?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as far as i know it is the same driver

http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/9662/


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

Well I installed that, and it installed Realtek HD Audio R2.07. Didn't work.
Any other ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this driver
http://www.download.com/Realtek-High-Definition-Audio-Codec-Windows-Vista-/3000-2120_4-10788600.html


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

That one llooked like it should work, and it recognized it on startup and prompted me to restart, but it didn't work.
I noticed one of my other drivers aren't working correctly, my "SM Bus Controller". Could this be the problem?


> The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
> 
> To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.


Can't find the drivers online.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run your m/b setup disk


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

I wasn't given one, just the Windows Vista Disk.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put your details in here and it will take you to the download page

http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

Tried it..(ET1641), tried the chipset, also tried the sound.
Directed the chipset driver installation to the specific folder, and also tried directing it to my entire C:\ drive. Neither worked.
Tried the Realtek driver it had, that didn't work either. That one was the HD Audio R1.8.

Any more ideas? (I appreciate everything you're trying to do, b'lieve me.)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

has the SM Bus Controller problem been fixed

have you tried their live support option


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

The SM was fixed, thanks for the link.
And yes, I've contacted their live support about 4 times, they send me to the same da** link every time. 
I don't think it's a problem with the driver. I think it's conflicting or something, I don't know.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go through the same procedure that we tried before and see if it fixes it now

uninstall from the device manager
install the uaa driver
reboot
disable a/virus
install the realtek driver
reboot


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

The UAA driver installs the Realtek driver automatically.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when the uaa driver installs it looks like nothing has happend
when you say the realtek install automatically
do you mean windows installs it on the reboot


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

I mean that the UAA package automatically installs Realtek R.2.15, and that's a driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Steve,
Can you run EVEREST under my signature and attach the report to the thread.
This will tell me what Hardware you have.

Also, is the BIOS (SETUP) set to Default settings?
Have you added any type of PCI, PCI-e cards to this tower (PC), ex Video, Audio, USB?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

Everest Attached.
Bios is set to default, I first booted the computer a week ago.
I added a NetGear Wireless WG311V3 PCI card before I even booted it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Steve0189,
Did you buy this computer used or new?
The reason why I am asking is the report states ACER as your Harddrive ID?
You have an E-machine computer.
A New E-machine would not normally ID the HD as an ACER.



> Partition Partition Type Drive Start Offset Partition Length
> #1 Unknown (Code: $27) 0 MB 9993 MB
> #2 (Active) NTFS C: (ACER) 9994 MB 147757 MB
> #3 NTFS H: 157751 MB 147493 MB
> ...


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

I bought the computer Refurbished, off of TigerDirect.com

I have several ACER-related things on my computer, I don't know how they got there.

My hard-drive was already partitioned when I first booted up the computer, a week ago.

As I said before, I bought the computer 2 weeks ago. I got it just last Thursday. Immediately after unwrapping it I installed the NetGear card; before I even booted it. Windows recognized and was able to connect to the internet through it during setup of Vista.

No, I haven't tried removing the card yet. It seemed irrelevant. 
However...one of the other drivers I am having issues with is Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller. 

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Steve0189 (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, while I was at school my step-dad reformatted my computer. I was intending this to be a last resort but oh well..

Thanks for all your help, and patience Dai, and thanks Bill for the help that was soon to come.
Steve


----------

